# Koopor 200w by Smok



## Ice (6/11/15)

Hi guys im looking at buying the kooper 200w, just wane know if u guys think its a good buy, anybody that has one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/15)

Looks pretty neat! Haven't played with one yet.


----------



## Ice (6/11/15)

Ye for sure i just wane know if its worth paying 1 k for


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (6/11/15)

I think it isn't a bad price at all.


----------



## Ice (6/11/15)

Wel let hope its good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JW Flynn (6/11/15)

in general all items we have from smok are pretty damn good! almost like these things are made in japan, lolz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/11/15)

JW Flynn said:


> in general all items we have from smok are pretty damn good! almost like these things are made in japan, lolz


I wish I could say the same for my Guardian II epipe, so disappointing


----------



## Ice (6/11/15)

Thanx guys, lets see how it goes will reprt back next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillW (7/11/15)

Looks to be pretty decent considering the price..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (7/11/15)

This video has a teardown to see the innards and a power regulation test chart.


----------



## Ice (8/11/15)

Thanx alot for the vids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer (8/11/15)

After my Smok M80 X-Pro Plus started acting like it was full of gremlins, Smok showed me that their after-sales service is non existent, dismissing it as battery failure, while the mod was frozen, but could still be charged and switched on, and just just inside 3 months of purchase still too, all proof of payment captured on the sale. Case closed....
I was able to get it fixed, by opening it myself, seeing as it was as useful as an aluminum brick now anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ice (9/11/15)

Got my new mod awesum, hits like a monster




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice (9/11/15)

Must say its very good build on this mod. Badass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice (9/11/15)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noddy (10/11/15)

Nice. How heavy is that thing? BTW, if you use the silicone sleeve, be sure to clean the inside before you slip it on. Otherwise it will scratch the mod. My mini is all scratched up because I neglected cleaning the inside of the sleeve.

But after the software update debacle from Koopor/Smok on the mini, I won't be buying one of their products again in a hurry.... And customer service is non existant...


----------



## ET (10/11/15)

How on earth did you manage to scratch a mod with a silicone sleeve?


----------



## Noddy (10/11/15)

Dirt and whatever else gets into my pocket collects inside the sleeve. If I slide it on and off it gets fine scratches.
I'm in agriculture, work outside all day. If I was a desk jockey it wouldn't happen


----------



## ET (10/11/15)

Lol yeah that makes total sense. Gotta remember to keep your condom clean

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff Daddy (10/11/15)

The only annoyance I found is the loose buttons, but otherwise I think it's a smashing buy


----------



## CloudmanJHB (10/11/15)

Very happy with the mini so think this looks great!


----------



## Rafique (10/11/15)

Ice said:


> Got my new mod awesum, hits like a monster
> View attachment 38881
> 
> 
> ...



does it have passthrough


----------



## Ice (10/11/15)

Its not that heavy in my view, all and all im happy with it little bit of button rattle, baterry door is nice and stiff. Just a nice fit for me personaly, ill make sure to check my condom as im working in a factory


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (10/11/15)

Have you figured out how updates will be done on this device? For the Koopor mini you needed to be a programmer to update the device


----------



## Ice (10/11/15)

No not yet but wel see i havent even botherd yet will let u know haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ice (28/11/15)

Heres some pics of my koopor and mt my daul coil build on my dripper




And with my kafun v4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

